# gas in diesel truck?



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

a coworker has a 2009 Dodge 3/4t w/ diesel engine.

he pulled a boneheaded move and topped off the tank with gas on Wednesday, then drove 10 miles. Truck would not start the next day (T-giving), that's when he examined his receipt and realized he filled up with gas.

had it towed to a stealership Friday and they are telling him $12K to fix...and his insurance company (Safeco) is saying they don't cover that.

any thoughts?


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Ten miles... he's probably lost his Lift Pump and maybe his injector pump. Maybe not.

My dad stopped in Rockport back in the late 80's and his passenger (NOT ME) put 28 gallons of super unlead in a 40 gallon tank on his 6.2Ltr Diesel Suburban. He made all the way to Port Lavaca before it quit... and he called me to roll out with a 1ton and a lowboy to retrieve him. LOL The tank was drained, oil changed next day and 90 days later he had a 3 piece crankshaft in Realitos, Texas. The 6.2liter was a So-So diesel.. the Cummins internals ought to be ok.. the fuel system ... not so much. I'm amazed how that happens.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Depends on what got hurt. Gas in diesel can cause excessively high EGT's which can burn holes in the piston, new motor.

If the fuel system is just contaminated, they are probably talking about replacing the fuel system from tank to injectors and maybe even the emission system since they have particulate filters with sensors in them. Not necessary to repair it, but probably the only way they will do it and still maintain the 100K engine warranty. 

One of three options:

Pay them the 12K and have your truck like it was before he put gasoline in it.

Have it towed to a second dealership for a second opinion.

Take it to a diesel mechanic and pay what it would take to get it running, but understand Dodge has already diagnosed this and will flag the VIN for warranty work and will want proof it was repaired to thier standards or they won't touch the truck under warranty.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Gas is a solvent, it strips off lubricating oils. The mechanical tolerances in the injectors and high presssure pump are so tight and precisely polished that they require the lubricity of diesel fuel to function. At a minimum, you're looking at new injectors and high pressure pump. The electric lift pump (low pressure) might be ok if it's a part also used on gas motors. Depending on EGT's reached, you might also need new pistons, or maybe just rings. I think that is a realistic estimate considering a dealerships labor rates and the prices of injectors and high pressure pumps. If you have ever been thinking of horsepower upgrades, now would be a good time to go that route and replace with better than stock parts.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I think he's still waiting to get an official estimate from the dealership. The dealership is also trying to talk to the insurance company about coverage.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

OUCH that sux! Good luck


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

If that number from the stealership is for an engine replacement and miscellaneous other small items...it is about right. Just make certain they are replacing the whole engine...dealerships have gotten cheap lately and will use the short block with all the top end new. I have a buddy this happened to this summer with a new truck and he is a diesel mechanic. His complaint, as would be mine, was that the metal shavings had to go through the bearing surfaces before being caught in the filter.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Can't hurt to ask???
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=307660


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

What is Dodge going to do for $12k?

If it's a lift/fuel pump, you got away easy. When you said he "topped off", how much is "topped off?"

Last time I tore down and rebuilt a Cummins due to gas in the tank, we had to beat the melted piston out of the exhaust ports. The build sheet tallied up SIGNIFICANTLY from there (Needed a sleeve, all new pistons, all new rods, cylinder head rebuild, etc). 

Go to another dealership and have them list EXACTLY what is wrong with the truck, then an itemized estimate.

I've got my fingers crossed that it's the pumps/injectors. Good luck!


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

bwguardian said:


> If that number from the stealership is for an engine replacement and miscellaneous other small items...it is about right. Just make certain they are replacing the whole engine...dealerships have gotten cheap lately and will use the short block with all the top end new. I have a buddy this happened to this summer with a new truck and he is a diesel mechanic. His complaint, as would be mine, was that the metal shavings had to go through the bearing surfaces before being caught in the filter.


Good call, but if he burned it down (ran it with gas) then the bottom end could be junk.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

sweptvolume said:


> What is Dodge going to do for $12k?
> 
> If it's a lift/fuel pump, you got away easy. When you said he "topped off", how much is "topped off?"
> 
> ...


that was just an off the cuff number of "what it could cost" nobody is tearing into until they find out if it is covered by insurance. Anyone have experience with that?

topped off - 1/4-1/2 tank. I'll find out tomorrow exactly.

I don't want to name the dealership, but he had it towed there because it was the closest one to his house. I think he's going to have it moved to Tomball Dodge where he bought it and then make a decision on what to do.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

I did that once. Stupid station actually put green handles on the gas pumps. I had a 42 gallon tank that I was filling up when I looked over at a guy in a little car using a green handled nozzle also. I told him he was putting diesel in his car and he must have thought it a bit funny to get to tell me that I was actually putting gas in my truck.

Anyway, I had put about 30 gallons of gas on top of the remaining diesel in the tank. I siphoned everything I could out of the tank right there. I told the station owner he could dispose of it because of the confusion he created. I then refilled with diesel. It started, sputtered a bit and then ran fine. No problems.

So my point is, he should pump all that out of the tanks himself, refill with diesel, change out filters and evacuate his fuel lines which should be easy given he is doing a filter change. Then try to start it. 

He may not have a problem at all and this would be a lot cheaper first step. I doubt it would cause any more damage. If it doesn't work, move to the next level.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Bet it was a BP station. I saw a lady do the same thing at one in Missouri where they have black booties on the diesel nozzles and green ones on the gas nozzles.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

New engine.


A friend of mine had a 1 ton 80 ish chevy that they swapped in a 454 and left the 6.2 diesel badges on it. His girlfriend filled it up with diesel!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

awww man


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Bet it was a BP station. I saw a lady do the same thing at one in Missouri where they have black booties on the diesel nozzles and green ones on the gas nozzles.


I think it was at HEB on I-10/Bunker Hill.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

devil1824 said:


> New engine.
> 
> A friend of mine had a 1 ton 80 ish chevy that they swapped in a 454 and left the 6.2 diesel badges on it. His girlfriend filled it up with diesel!


That wont hurt a motor (it just wont run till you pump it all out)


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

If it were mine, first things first. He drove 10 miles and shut it off. Didn't even realize he had a problem until the next day when it wouldn't start. I would drain the tank and flush the fuel system and see if it would start and run before conedemning the injectors and high pressure pump. Most likey less than a gallon of fuel was run through the engine. Half of that would be deisel that is already in the pump, injector galley and fuel lines. It is entirely possible that the injectors are scored and the pump bad, but not likely since he ran such little gas through it. Unlikely any damage to the pistins or he would have noticed it running bad on his way home.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

last I checked, Roby - that's what the dealer is doing.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

Just curious, speckle-catcher, How your coworkers Dodge faired.


----------

